

Ridley Scott’s Explanation for Whitewashing His Exodus Movie Is Infuriating - pmcpinto
https://medium.com/@DavidDWrites/ridley-scotts-explanation-for-whitewashing-his-exodus-movie-is-infuriating-8d36bd555ada

======
valarauca1
The crux of your argument is that Ridley Scott can't simply will the money to
pay for a movie into existence due to his name and star power alone.

This is false irregardless of whoever you are.

Also the idea that having multiple colored leads, make your movie colored and
targeting a colored audience. Is racist, and outdated. But also the model most
studio execs subscribe too.

Gina Prince-Bythewood did a wonderful interview with NPR that discuss these
very themes I suggest you look it up. It basically boils down too that even if
you are making a movie about a humanistic theme that someone of any race can
experience, having a non-white cast will effect getting funding.

